# Wissenswertes zum Durchlauferhitzer



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

1 = Warmwasser-Abgang
2 = Heizblock
3 = Thermostat
4 = Sicherheits-Temperatur und -Druckbegrenzer
5 = Metall-Kontaktschalter
6 = Druck-Differenzschalter (Strömungsschalter)
7 = Siebvorlage
8 = Rückflußverhinderer mit Absperrventil
9 = Kaltwasser-Zulauf
---------------------------------------------------------------------- ----------
Der Durchlauferhitzer mit seiner großen Leistung von 18 kW, 21 kW, 24 kW, 33 kW
erhitzt das Wasser wärend des Durchlaufs durch das Gerät.
Beim Öffnen eines Heißwasserzapfventils strömt Wasser durch die Rohrleitungen des Gerätes.
Ein Strömungsschalter schaltet die die Heizung sofort ein und bei Wasserstillstand
wieder ab. Da das Wasser nur bei Durchlauf erhitzt wird, entsteht keine nennenswerte Druckerhöhung. 
Deshalb ist ein Sicherheitsventil nicht erforderlich.
Allerdings kann es passieren, daß der Durchflußwächter nicht schnell genug abschaltet, wenn er defekt ist.
In diesem Fall erhöht sich der Innendruck bei abgedrehtem Zapfhan gewaltig, 
der Sicherheitsdruckwächter (oder Thermostat) schaltet dann ab und muß manuell entsperrt werden.

Der Druck-Differenz-Schalter arbeitet meist zweistufig, vorrausgesetzt, 
der Wahlschalter steht auf große Leistung.
In der ersten Stufe werden nur zwei Außenleiter durchgeschaltet, 
in der zweiten Stufe wird der dritte Außenleiter ab einer Durchflußmenge 
von 6-7 Liter/min hinzugeschaltet.
Wenn der Durchlauferhitzer nicht hörbar in die zweite Stufe schalten sollte, 
so sind zuerst die Siebe in den Wasserhähne zu säubern.
Sollte dann immer noch nicht die zweite Stufe einschalten, 
so überprüfe zuerst mit einem Wassereimer und einer Uhr bewaffnet, 
ob genügend Durchfluß  (6-7 Liter/min ) vorhanden ist.
Falls nicht, reinige die Siebe im Kaltwasssereinlauf des Durchlauferhitzers.
Falls trotz genügend Durchfluß nicht die zweite Stufe durchschaltet, 
ist der Differenzdruckwächter, genauer gesagt die Membrane innerhalb 
des Wasserteiles des Schalters defekt.
Bei fast allen Geräten kann die Membrane einzeln bezogen und ausgewechselt werden, 
auch wenn die meisten Elektriker behaupten, der komplette Schalter muß erneuert werden.


----------

